# Thoughts on changes in Germany



## numus (Feb 21, 2019)

Let me be upfront that I do not live in Germany. I do however have the opportunity to work in Germany for a US defense contractor near Stuttgart. I would value opinions from people on my decision to live in Germany. I am single an in mid 50s. Also, a friend of mine went to Munich last fall and was very disappointed to find it dirty and full of Syrian beggars. I went to Germany 30 years ago and it was very clean and nothing like this. So, certainly Germany has changed but I want to know if it's really something to concern myself with. I am thinking not but I should know the negatives and positives. Thanks.


----------



## wadistance (Aug 3, 2017)

numus said:


> Let me be upfront that I do not live in Germany. I do however have the opportunity to work in Germany for a US defense contractor near Stuttgart. I would value opinions from people on my decision to live in Germany. I am single an in mid 50s. Also, a friend of mine went to Munich last fall and was very disappointed to find it dirty and full of Syrian beggars. I went to Germany 30 years ago and it was very clean and nothing like this. So, certainly Germany has changed but I want to know if it's really something to concern myself with. I am thinking not but I should know the negatives and positives. Thanks.




Syrian beggers? Can you not see the irony in working for us Defense and being annoyed at Syrian refugees? 

Germany isn’t the place for you mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Syria was already high culture when there were no Americans.
There are also no Syrian beggars in Germany. One of the reasons Syrians seek shelter in Germany is American missiles.


----------

